
This is how East-Berlin’s district Prenzlauer Berg looked like in the 80s - chrtze
http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/prenzlauer-berg-1980-2016/
======
kafkaesq
Nice, but the top foto (Kollwitz- Ecke Belforter Straße) can't possibly be a
match, location-wise.

The Sredzkistr lineup doesn't look quite right, either.

------
d0mme
Somehow past looked better ;)

~~~
brudgers
The old photographs are better photographs. More carefully planned, composed,
and processed. The new photos are closer to snapshots than art.

